

Reflections on Authoring a Minimum Viable Book - cloverich
http://miningthesocialweb.com/2013/08/24/reflections-on-authoring-a-minimum-viable-book/

======
zeristor
I've followed this development, and I love the use of Vagrant. The use of
iPython is good too, now it would be nifty to extend it to use StarCluster and
spawn off a host of cloud servers for an hour to chew through some big
summaging.

